# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Τα παπαγαλίνια μου

## ringneck

αποφάσισα να ανοίξω 1 νέο θέμα για όλα τα παπαγαλινια μου μαζί
να σας λέω τα νέα τους και μερικές photos  :Happy: 

και ξεκινάμε  :: 






μετά από πολύ καιρό πάλι εδώ..!!!
μια οικογενειακή photo μαζί με το νέο μέλος π μόλις (ένταξη όχι ολόκληρη.. ;/ ) βγήκε από καραντίνα



ο μπλού η μπουμπού η μία k ο ???... δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα  :Happy: 


πως φαίνεται η ιεραρχία ε??? ποτε δεν είναι τυχαία η θέση π διαλέγουν να κάτσουν..


σήμερα με αφορμή το τέλος τς καραντίνας του νεόφερτου κάναμε μια ομαδική πτήση.. η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν φτιάχνει ο καιρός προτιμώ να τα αφήνω έξω να λιάζονται k να απολαμβάνουν τ φύση παρα μέσα στο σπίτι k έχουν σκουριάσει λίγο...αλλα τώρα λόγο ζεστης επειδή θα τα βάζω μέσα το μεσημέρι θα τα αφήνω να πετάνε κιόλας κτλ...







η μπουμπούκα φέτος έγινε και μανούλα!μαζί με τον μπλού μεγαλώσανε 3/4 όμορφα ζουζουνάκια!

μερικές photos από τα μικρά 
δυστυχώς  δεν έβγαλα από τις πρώτες βδομάδες να σας δείξω γιατί ήταν η πρώτη τς  φορα
 k δεν ήθελα να την αγχώνω για photos
 αλλα αργότερα π αρχίσαμε  καθαριότητες στη φωλια βγάζαμε k καμια..  :Big Grin: 





1 πρασινακι k 2 μπλε









έβαλα φωλίτσα k στο ζεύγος πάρλα-πίπα


τα πήγαν πολύ καλά 4/4 
αλλα ο πάρλας δεν ήταν έτοιμος μάλλον για πατέρας ακόμα..
δεν ξέρω ήθελε να ξανά ζευγαρώσει μάλλον k 1-1 τα μικρά π έβγαιναν τα σκότωνε!
στο τελευταίο μικρό όμως τα χώρισα 
(δεν ήξερα τότε k ποιος έκανε τ βρομοδουλειά )
για να δω τι γίνετε...
k τελικά το τελευταίο τα κατάφερε μια χαρά μέχρι την 14 μέρα περίπου που το παράτησε η μάνα τ k το αναλάβαμε εμείς... από ανάπτυξη είχε μείνει πολύ πίσω .. τώρα όλα καλά...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πωπω είναι κουκλιά όλα τους!!!!! Τα ρινγκνεκ τα έχεις σε όλα τα χρώματα του ουράνιου τόξου;;;  ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Υπέροχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Να τα χαιρεσαι   :Anim 37:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Καλέ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Τι κουκλιά!
Και το όνομα τέλειο ... παρλα- πίπα!  Να τα χαίρεσαι.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γεια σου βρε Σπύρο με τα διαμάντια σου !! Πανδαισία χρωμάτων και ομορφιάς όλα τους  :Love0020: 
Συγχαρητήρια για τα νέα πουλάκια και εύχομαι με το καλό και τις επόμενες χρονιές !!  :Bug Dance:

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω μιλαμε για πολυ μεγαλη παπαγαλοοικογενεια! Ενα και ενα ολα τους! Να τα χαιρεσαι!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πανεμορφα ειναι ολα τους σε ζηλευω.Ειδικα το τελευταιο το ερωτευτηκα.Να σου ζησουν και να πανε σε καλα χερια. :Bug Dance:

----------


## petran

Πολυ ωραια τα κουκλακια σου.
Ειδικα στις φωτο που καθονται στη χουφτα σου.
Να σου ζησουν..

----------


## Soulaki

Τέλειο το όνομα, πάρλα, πίπα, αλλα και τα χρώματα, μπράβο σου.....
Ε για τα μωρά τι να πω....κουκλάκια.....

----------


## cris

Είναι φανταστικά πράγματι, σε ζηλεύω,, φτου φτου.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα όλα τους!!!  :Happy: 
Χαίρομαι που όλα τελικά πήγαν καλά και έζησε το τελευταίο μωράκι!!!!

Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι πολυ ομορφα ολα τους! Να τα χαιρεσαι!

Δεν καταλαβα, η δευτερη γεννα ειναι απο τα μικρα της πρωτης;

----------


## xrisam

Υπέροχα τα παπαγαλίνια αλλά θέλουμε και άλλες φωτογραφίες!!

----------


## ringneck

ευχαριστώ παιδιά θα σας βάλω k άλλες photos όταν έρθουν τα παιχνιδάκια π περιμένω να μ στείλουν αρχές τ μηνα  :Happy: 








> Ειναι πολυ ομορφα ολα τους! Να τα χαιρεσαι!
> 
> Δεν καταλαβα, η δευτερη γεννα ειναι απο τα μικρα της πρωτης;


είναι 2 γέννες 
μια από το πράσινο k μπλε ringneck
 k άλλη μια από τα "λοβακια" μ (πάρλας - πίπα)


9είναι παλιά η photo... τώρα είναι σε πολύ  μεγάλο κλουβί για το μέγεθος τους με παρα παρα πολύ απλά για να μπορούν να πετάνε γιατί δεν τ βγάζω έξω.. ;/ )

----------


## blackmailer

καλά η φώτο με τα ρινγκνεκ είναι όντως σαν ουράνιο τόξο!!! τι υπέροχο το μπλε...εγώ αυτό ξεχώρισα γιατι είναι το αγαπημένο μου!!!

----------


## ringneck

φτάσανεεεεεεεεεεεεε
αύριο πλύσιμο στέγνωμα καιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι


 ΠΑΑΑΡΤΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ

 :Party0003:  :Anim 26:  :Party0016:  :Anim 26:  :Party0003:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έκανες φοβερή δουλειά!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Destat

Πωπωωω τί υπέροχα χρώματα τα ρίνγκνεκ!!! ξετρελαθήκαμε εδώ πέρα και τα λοβάκια κουκλιά, κάνατε εξαιρετική δουλειά με το μικρό, μεγάλωσε και έγινε πανέμορφο! Μπράβο σας για την υπομονή !
Τα παιχνίδια δε τα ζηλέψαμεεεε, με γειά σας και καλό παιχνίδι!  ::

----------


## ringneck

το αγοράκι μας έβγαλε μουστάκι...
άντρας πια.. ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Να τον χαιρεσαι τον κούκλο σου ειναι αστέρι!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι πολυ ομορφος!

----------


## xrisam

Λεβέντης μουστακαλης!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έχει σοβαρεψει κιόλας η μου φαίνεται; κούκλος)

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλά μιλάμε πανέμορφος !!!  :Embarrassment:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Και χρώμα άκρως καλοκαιρινό !
Να τον χαίρεσαι και με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα αρσενικά !!  ::

----------


## Cristina

> αλλα ο πάρλας δεν ήταν έτοιμος μάλλον για πατέρας ακόμα..
> δεν ξέρω ήθελε να ξανά ζευγαρώσει μάλλον k 1-1 τα μικρά π έβγαιναν τα σκότωνε!
> στο τελευταίο μικρό όμως τα χώρισα 
> (δεν ήξερα τότε k ποιος έκανε τ βρομοδουλειά )
> για να δω τι γίνετε...
> k τελικά το τελευταίο τα κατάφερε μια χαρά μέχρι την 14 μέρα περίπου που το παράτησε η μάνα τ k το αναλάβαμε εμείς... από ανάπτυξη είχε μείνει πολύ πίσω .. τώρα όλα καλά...


Το ίδιο επαθα και εγώ με το αρσενικό κοκατιλ οταν ζεβγαρωσαν.

Πολύ όμορφα όλα τούς!! 
Ο μπλου αρσενικαρος είναι καταπληκτικός!!!

----------

